# My full-size Toe Pincher style coffin



## choman77034 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey All, Just wanted to share a few pics of the Toe pincher style coffin I made last year. Not only a good prop but also a really nice storage container for all my haunt gear. It's made out of 1/2" plywood. It's about 5' 6" tall.

You can see pics of it 2 posts below.


----------



## Hauntmore (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks awesome. I use my coffin for storage too!


----------



## choman77034 (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks like i goofed up my first post when I tried to add the pics to the post. Hope this works. 


















Not sure why the pics are sideways. They are vertical pics in my photobucket account. Anyone know why these pics are showing up in the post sideways?


----------



## choman77034 (Sep 11, 2008)

O.k. ... This forum MUST be HAUNTED!!! Now my pics look fine (no sideways)!!! Maybe it's just time for me to go to bed.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

dude! seriously awesome!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice job on your toe pincher!!!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

choman77034 said:


> It's about 5' 6" tall.


so is that your size ? - (planning on jumping out of it, etc?)


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Very awesome looking toe pincher. Great Job!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks great!

I started a toe pincher also, but it's not done yet. Hopefully soon!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Very Nice!


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

That thing looks like it was just dug up. Love the rope handles.


----------



## Magic Taco Truck (Jul 2, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice, I love the cross on the front!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's really nice!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great job on the toe pincher...


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Really nice work... I need a couple of those!


----------

